# Windows 8.1 Pro WiFi Issue



## DirectX (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm in a great trouble. I have updated my laptop running Genuine Windows 8 Pro to Windows 8.1 Pro last night but but this caused me not to get access to my WiFi from my laptop any more! Each time after connecting to my router it shows Limited or No Internet Access. I have pinged both my TP-Link's 300 MBps router's gateway as well as my ISP's default gateway but always it shows me either "Reply from 192.168.0.100: Destination host unreachable" or "Request timed out".

What I have tried till now to resolve this issue:

1. Troubleshoot problems.

2. Installed fresh drivers.

3. Tried these steps: 4 Ways to Solve Your Windows 8.1 Surface Pro Wi-Fi Issues - Everything Surface

4. Tried these steps: How to fix Windows 8.1 wireless Limited Connectivity issue

5. Tried these steps: Microsoft News | Solution for Wi-Fi &ldquo;Limited Connectivity error&rdquo; on the Microsoft Surface

6. And all that kind of shitts!

Please help me out of it. I'm using Lenovo Z580 Notebook.

Thanks.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 19, 2013)

Tried deleting and adding the wifi network again?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 20, 2013)

run ipconfig /all in command prompt & post the result here.


----------



## DirectX (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes. I've tried it too using Command Prompt (As Administrator). As you know, Windows 8.1 doesn't allow users to delete (Forget) WiFi profiles directly from Modern UI.

*s20.postimg.org/pqsy5ennh/Screenshot_4.png
and
*s20.postimg.org/s9en639dp/Screenshot_29.png

Here are the images. Please do not check the attachments linked at the bottom of this post. Those includes wrong images.

Thanks.

Please give me a solution.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 20, 2013)

can't see a thing as images have been resized to low resolution.just use imgur to post screenshots.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 20, 2013)

Use a third-party uploading website to upload better pics.


----------



## DirectX (Oct 20, 2013)

Okay. Sorry for the inconvenience. Here is the imgur lmages:

*i.imgur.com/HB3hWv2.png

AND

*i.imgur.com/mPjDlxM.png

Thanks.


----------



## Akshay (Oct 20, 2013)

Facing same problem on my PC on which I am using Dlink Nano Wifi receiver. Before upgrading, everything was working fine. 

After upgrading, Catalyst Control Center does not work and though network connections show it is connected to router, I cannot access internet - not even my router page.

Hope a solution is found soon.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 20, 2013)

Looks to be a problem with windows update.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 20, 2013)

first connect your laptop to router using lan wire & see if it works.if yes then in your router wifi security settings(open 192.168.0.1 in browser) check that you are using WPA2 & AES encryption.


----------



## mandarbalshankar (Oct 20, 2013)

May I know which Wifi adapter is your Windows 8.1 machine using?
Broadcom?


----------



## DirectX (Oct 21, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> first connect your laptop to router using lan wire & see if it works.if yes then in your router wifi security settings(open 192.168.0.1 in browser) check that you are using WPA2 & AES encryption.


I also used the LAN cable to connect to the internet. But nothing happened. Even the router's page (192.168.0.1) is not opening. But, I can easily access the page with my Android Smartphone, that is Samsung Galaxy Grand. Yes, I have already secured my WiFi with WPA2-PSK which is Encrypted with AES method from the date of its purchase. By the way, router is working fine as my Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos GT-I9082 is working flawlessly on the same network.

Anyway to resolve this issue?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 21, 2013)

DirectX said:


> I also used the LAN cable to connect to the internet. But nothing happened. Even the router's page (192.168.0.1) is not opening. But, I can easily access the page with my Android Smartphone, that is Samsung Galaxy Grand. Yes, I have already secured my WiFi with WPA2-PSK which is Encrypted with AES method from the date of its purchase. By the way, router is working fine as my Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos GT-I9082 is working flawlessly on the same network.
> 
> Anyway to resolve this issue?



check your windows firewall. It will break your wifi connection at times. Known issue with win8.1
also change the roaming tendency of your wifi device in the WLAN config page.
>try to use wifi hotspot option of your phone to connect your notebook to your phone and see.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2013)

from your android smartphone open router setting & in security/access settings check that whitelist/blacklist has not been enabled.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 21, 2013)

Guys Microsoft had pulled the update of 8.1 for some time for RT and some thing similar is going to happen with the other version as well.


----------



## Akshay (Oct 21, 2013)

I think Microsoft has released half baked product since lot of users are facing issues with wifi, Catalyst control center (CCC), etc. So, if you have not upgraded to Windows 8.1, hold on, till basic issues are resolved. 

This link may be useful if you have issues with CCC - XPS 8100 Windows 8.1 Upgrade Breaks Catalyst Control Center - Desktop Video Forum - Desktop - Dell Community


----------



## DirectX (Oct 21, 2013)

Gollum said:


> check your windows firewall. It will break your wifi connection at times. Known issue with win8.1
> also change the roaming tendency of your wifi device in the WLAN config page.
> >try to use wifi hotspot option of your phone to connect your notebook to your phone and see.



But, I'm using Kaspersky Internet Security 2014 which is configuring and controlling my Windows Firewall itself. Please tell me how to check it. And yes, it's also NOT being able to connect to my mobile's Portable WiFi Hotspot!


----------



## Akshay (Oct 29, 2013)

Came across this solution - might help (taken from another website):

_Hi guys, i tried all the above methods but none of them worked for me. However i did find smt that worked, which is to revert your network adapter driver back to an older version instead of the one installed by windows 8.1._
_You can do this by going to device manager, right click on your network adapter, go to update driver, then "browse my computer for driver software, then"let me pick from a list of...." , uncheck the "show compatible hardware" checkbox and finally select the older version of current driver (if you dont know which, just use trial and error)._

OR

_I have the Lenovo G580, which has the Broadcom 802.11n Network Adaptor._
_By the time I was having problems (don't know about previously) Windows was configured to use the Microsoft driver for this device._
_Same fix as others have mentioned but I will provide a bit more detail. Basically I located a Broadcom-supplied driver on my computer, and updated to use that. Immediately wi-fi connected, and all seems well._
_Here's the instructions:_
_# Open Device Manager (search Windows Help if you don't know what this is)_
_# Select 'Network adaptors' and then open (double-click) Broadcom 802.11n Network Adaptor_
_# Go to the Driver tab and click the Update Driver... button_
_# Select 'Browse my computer for driver software'_
_# Select 'Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer'_
_# Select the "Broadcom 802.11n Network Adaptor (Broadcom)" entry from the list, and click Next_
_Well, it worked for me._

Let me know if it works!


----------



## DirectX (Nov 7, 2013)

Ow yes. It works! Thanks a ton!

But, a little problem still exists. Sometimes, pinging response shows "Reply from 192.168.0.1 Destination Host Unreachable" and "Request Timed Out". I've even changed my WiFi Router's Broadcasting Channel to 6 but still it happens mainly after starting Windows. I mean, within the first 2 hours after starting windows.


----------



## Akshay (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh! Havent faced any issue since following the above steps. COD MW2 multiplayer works with no network drop! Updated AMD drivers.. so display is also good now. 

May be you should recheck your network settings esp the IP address part.


----------

